# Ft. McRae 5/27/17



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thinking about going over there this Saturday, something I haven't done in years.... just sit in the water, cold drink and pee where I'm sitting lol (Oh, I do that now... I'm old) ha ha 

whos all planning on going over there this weekend?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a PFF meet-up. Ya'll hail on channel 69 (of course)


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm there pretty much every Sunday that's nice weather


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would go, but won't have boat ready in time. I'm gonna camp out at Pirates Cove and Bird Island when I get it ready.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Marie and I will be there Saturday and Sunday Jim. Will be in my Century Bay boat so don't look for the Proline. You in the FatJax?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Out of town this weekend but will be out there next weekend. Gonna be packed this weekend, get there early and watch the shit show.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

boat stays at the house on homomorial weekend.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> boat stays at the house on homomorial weekend.


I'm starting to lean this way too... but I want to try and do this a few times this summer....


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Weather permitting we plan to be out there on Saturday. Blue 21.5 ft. Seaswirl W/A. I know it will be crowded, but what they heck, be courteous, be careful and enjoy the day!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Marie and I will be there Saturday and Sunday Jim. Will be in my Century Bay boat so don't look for the Proline. You in the FatJax?


Mark where abouts do you hang at McCree? We like the inside left towards the back. Water is deep to the shoreline so I can usually anchor out. Or if we beach it I have plenty of depth for running the AC and genny.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Marie and I will be there Saturday and Sunday Jim. Will be in my Century Bay boat so don't look for the Proline. You in the FatJax?


yeah, if I head over i'll be on the Fat Jax.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

probably won't make it out there until Monday, have family coming into town today and the bike ride to wall south tomorrow....

actually thinking about changing plans and heading out there Sunday


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

brnbser said:


> probably won't make it out there until Monday, have family coming into town today and the bike ride to wall south tomorrow....
> 
> actually thinking about changing plans and heading out there Sunday


didn't go today, something to do tomorrow, may look at Monday?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we firm'd up our plans and we're gonna go on the Memorial ride to Wall South tomorrow (Sunday) and will be out at Ft McRee on Monday.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Realtor said:


> didn't go today, something to do tomorrow, may look at Monday?


Saw your brother there yesterday, must have been a dozen boats in our group


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone know who was riding in the Happy Pappy? That was Archie's ole boat.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

we made it out there today and did some fishing too, sorry we missed everyone!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Anyone know who was riding in the Happy Pappy? That was Archie's ole boat.


that would be snagged lines stepson andy.
andy became friends with the previous owner.
he gave andy the boat.
owner wanted for him to put it to use
and you can see he is.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

brnbser said:


> we made it out there today and did some fishing too, sorry we missed everyone!


it would have been good to see ya, been awhile.


----------

